# Doesn't like to be pet.



## WolfDragon (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello, I have a wonderful, silly little (I think male) cockatiel, named Twitch. His wings are clipped, he doesn't bite. (Well sometimes, if you try and get him away from his mirror! lol But it seems either he doesn't mean to actually bite, or doesn't know how to, because he's never actually bitten.) Anyhow, I got him from my room mates ex, who bred them, then ended up with too many. So I doubt he was hand fed or anything, I got him when he was about a year old. He's probably about two years now. He'll sit on your fingers, your shoulder, and he's pretty good around people. I've taught him how to wolf whistle and part of "shake senora" and the zelda lost woods song. But that's beside the point. Is there a way to teach him to not mind being pet?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It takes a lot of trust for a bird to accept head scritches, so if there are any issues with that you need to work on building trust. Here are a few head-scritching techniques - most cockatiels don't care for full-body petting.

Some birds accept noses more easily than hands, so see if he'll let you touch his head with your nose. If he gets comfortable with nose-nuzzling you can start sneaking your finger in sometimes.

Another sneaky technique: offer him treats that you're holding between your thumb and middle finger. Every now and then, cop a feel on his neck with your index finger. He won't like it at first but will probably get used to it and may progress to liking it.

A non-sneaky technique: positive reinforcement training. From a distance that doesn't upset him, point your scritching finger in the general direction of his head then give him a treat. Gradually move your finger closer with the goal of eventually touching his head, and giving him a treat each time he lets you get closer without getting upset. Don't do anything against his will - if he starts acting unhappy you need to stop moving closer and work on making him comfortable at that distance. After he lets you touch his head without fuss you can work on little head strokes, and eventually full-scale scritching. You can stop delivering food rewards when he enjoys the scritching for its own sake.

Some birds just don't like to be petted so you might not succeed. But it's certainly worth a try.


----------



## WolfDragon (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot! I tried the nose nuzzling thing, he was a bit freaked out, but not horribly. More like a, "huh? oh, hmmm...I dunno about that" But he didn't get mad or anything. It seems to work better if he's on my shirt under my nose to begin with. Thanks, I'll take some extra time and see if I can't get him used to it after a while ^.^


----------

